# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club >  Demande de nouveau forum, de modration etc...

## Erwy

Depuis quelques temps vos demandent se multiplient sur la cration de nouveaux forums ou d'applications de rgles sur certains forums.

Toutes ces questions ont reu des rponses ngatives, et certains en ont trouv le ton agressif.

Comprenez bien que nous sommes tous parfaitement au courant des lacunes qui existent sur ce forum, mais nous n'avons pas les moyens humains actuellement d'y remdier,  moins que des personnes se proposent pour y remdier.

Ce site est ddi au developpement, c'est pourquoi la majorit de nos ressources sont diriges vers l'criture de nouveaux tutoriels/cours ou le maintient en l'tat des forums de programmations.

Nous ne pouvons pas ouvrir de nouvelles rubriques pour l'instant,  moins que quelqu'un se *propose* pour faire cette rubrique.

De plus des forums comme ceux de la catgorie emplois ne sont pas prioritaire et nous n'avons pu pour l'instant y dtacher de modrateur pour surveiller tous les messages, mais cette situation sera rgle bientot.

Si quelque chose dans la gestion de ce site vous drange, proposez nous alors une aide* active*, nous ne vous avons pas attendu pour prendre conscience des problmes.

Merci   ::D:

----------


## Marc Lussac

En clair vous etes bienvenus pour proposer des *contributions*, merci de lire cette page : http://club.developpez.com/redaction/

Par contre cela ne sert  rien de faire des demandes, car vos demandes resterons "lettre morte" tant que personne se sera propos pour faire une contribution dans le domaine sur lequel porte votre demande.

C'est pas nouveau, ca fait 5 ans que cette situation dure, mais les nouveaux arrivants dans le club ne comprenne pas comment un club d'entraide fait par des bnvoles fonctionne.

----------


## Marc Lussac

Bon comme nous recevons encore pleins de "demandes", car certains d'entre vous ne comprennent toujours rien  rien, je tiens  vous expliquer que vos demandes sont des pollutions, car nous sommes tous dbords, et que rpondre  vos demandes "fataisistes" nous fait perdre du temps, c'est donc totalement contre productif.

Si vous etes nouveaux et que vous avez moins de 100 messages, il y  99,99999% de chance que votre demande n'ai aucun sens, que elle est motiv par une mconnaissance totale de l'utilisation du forum et de  notre mode de fonctionnement, et que vous n'avez fait aucun effort de recherche ou de lecture.

Si vous tes nouveau et que vous avez une "demande" vous vous trompez  coup sur, vous avez seulement besoin de lire ca : http://club.developpez.com/aidenouveaux/

Nous avons 40 000 visites par jours, imaginez que tous le monde fasse comme vous, et que nous ayons 40 000 "demandes" par jour par forum, mp ou email ?

Arretez vos dlires....

Dsormais, toute "demande"_ (toujours fantaisiste en gnral)_ d'un "nouveau" pourra etre supprime  vue sans explications, et tous les nouveaux sont pris de lire ca : http://club.developpez.com/aidenouveaux/

Nous restons cependant toujours  l'coute de suggestions des "anciens"  sur le forum "volution" _(et surtout de leurs propositions de contribution)._

 ::merci::

----------

